# show me your lurcher/greyhound type dogs!



## fern (May 25, 2008)

right as you know i have 8 lurcher puppies.. the black one is turning brindle by the day  

but the others are a strange colour. through their coats they have silver/grey/cream/black and a tiny bit of their mummies ginery-ness..

so lets see yours and see if i can work out what colour they may be.. along with any names of colours. puppy pictures will also help.

other than that post all your lurchers etc whatever colour they are  as im smitten. 

xxx


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

this is tia.do you work your lurcher? what did you put her too?










she is also puped up at the min they are due on the 25 sept have you got any pics of your pups and mam and dad? would love to see them.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Where are your puppy pictures!!!!
Here's my whippet x bedlington, Rosie


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

My old lurcher was blue and white, so not much help there...


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

Its a Deerhound and not a Lurcher but theres usually a bit of deehound in Lurchers :flrt:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

my lurcher taken couple yrs back ...sorry other dogs in pic also lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My lurcher Polly was found on the hard shoulder of the M58 by us about 9 years ago. We didnt even know she was a lurcher until she grew up


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ellie has an obvious lurcher shape disguised by a very hairy body. Im presuming she is a Bearded collie cross sight hound of some kind. She was taken in by the vets as an emergency when she was found with a badly broken leg aged 5 weeks. This needed amputating but she still runs like the wind


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

this is my old lurcher tilly but her and tia didnt get along so i had to sell her she is a wheaton greyhound x bull greyhound at 8 months


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

here they are...


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

2weeks old today
xx


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

what breed are they? they look bully.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Enjoy them while they're that small and relatively inactive. IME lurcher pups are the spawn of satan himself.:lol2:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

well their mummy does have bull in her.. so its possible they have turned out bully lookin'  ahh well i love them being chunky 
xx


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

What breed are the parents ?,


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

heres mummy

















and heres daddy

















ill find the other thread which says what the parents are.
xx


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/364992-lurcher-pups.html


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Take it they're from outstanding working lines, and not just for pets then?


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Oh gorgeous puppies!:flrt: I'll be after another whippet lurcher next year as a little brother for Rosie, you can't just have 1 running dog!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Please consider rescues, there's nothing better than a rescue lurcher. I miss my old cowbag so much :flrt:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Please consider rescues, there's nothing better than a rescue lurcher. I miss my old cowbag so much :flrt:


Will do if they've a suitable cat-friendly one, they didn't when I tried which is how I got Rosie. I wouldn't mind an older one at all.
She really loves running with her friends!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

She's beautiful. :flrt:

Greyhound Gap and Lurcher Link are a great place to start for anyone looking for a rescue pointy. They use foster homes in many cases, so can help match the right dog to the right home : victory:

Greyhound Gap - Rescue for Greyhounds & Lurchers - Registered Charity no 1113207

Lurcher Link


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

i dont know much just wondering about the colours. they are my dads dogs  and hes doing it under watch of the man who bred our girly. im keeping out of it, i got lost a long time ago with the talk  ill stick to my rats lol
xx


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

so any ideas what colour they will be? which is what the thread was about.
xx


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

I dont think the colourings will change much from what they are now. Fawns and brindles.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

deerhound said:


> I dont think the colourings will change much from what they are now. Fawns and brindles.



Agree with you, Fawns & Dark Brindle :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:. I have 4 Greyhounds & an old Lurcher (Collie/Whippet) who is more Collie than Whippet to look at.

To the person looking for a Cat friendly Lurcher have you thought of Greyhounds? Look on the Retired Greyhound Trust Website Retired Greyhound Trust for your local branch. There are often Cat friendly Greyhounds looking for homes, these are often non chasers & are often younger Dogs too. Greyhounds make such lovely pets, not that i'm biased though :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:.

Mel xxx


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

AHHH 

the puppies are 2 weeks and 5 days old (i think!) and they are in a big crate with their mum, half the crate is dog cushion/bed thingy and the other half is news paper and the babies have started going over to the news paper to do wee's and poo's!!! ahh im so proud hahaha 

they are starting to open eyes but we where amazed after just seeing 3 different puppies get up from the pile and go to the paper to have a wee/poo! aww bless the little wobbly things
xx


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Not sure what cross Bella is but certainly had the speed of a greyhound when I competed with her at agility. I rescued her when she was 6months old (she's nearly 9 now). Her and her two siblings had been found in a kitchen where they were just scavaging for food and eating their own waste :devil: She started off being terrified of everything but with lots of work she now adores everyone to the point of producing the highest pitched squealing ever :lol2:


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Agree with you, Fawns & Dark Brindle :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:. I have 4 Greyhounds & an old Lurcher (Collie/Whippet) who is more Collie than Whippet to look at.
> 
> To the person looking for a Cat friendly Lurcher have you thought of Greyhounds? Look on the Retired Greyhound Trust Website Retired Greyhound Trust for your local branch. There are often Cat friendly Greyhounds looking for homes, these are often non chasers & are often younger Dogs too. Greyhounds make such lovely pets, not that i'm biased though :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:.
> 
> Mel xxx


they do make good pets as do lurchers. its just a shsme most people think you need to walk them 10 miles day. my lurcher and all the lurchers ive had in the past would sooner sleep on the sofa than go for a walk unless i put my combats on at night then they are trying to jump out the window to get out and work.


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's my greyhound:










She's 6 years old this year and is called Hattie


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

James D said:


> Here's my greyhound:
> 
> image
> 
> She's 6 years old this year and is called Hattie


That picture brought a smile to my face - thanks for sharing!  She is really lovely.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

James D said:


> Here's my greyhound:
> 
> image
> 
> She's 6 years old this year and is called Hattie


awwww!!! i'd love a greyhound rescue. my young gsd is very boisterous mind, and playfights quite rough with my border collie sometimes. i'd be a bit worried in case he was a bit heavy when he played with something so skinny!!! lol!!!! he barges around and he's so clumsy!!!


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

This dog made a brief pit-stop with me before heading off to a rescue to be happily rehomed, he was owned by a local lad who had him as a worker - only he wasnt good at it, only 1 year old and very puppyish still - his owner got a ban by the RSPCA and was going to pass this lad on all over the place, moving him from mate to mate until his ban was up. I managed to get him signed over to me and he started his new life as a couch potato. :2thumb: He was a Bull x Greyhound and HUGE.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

royal_girly said:


> image
> 
> This dog made a brief pit-stop with me before heading off to a rescue to be happily rehomed, he was owned by a local lad who had him as a worker - only he wasnt good at it, only 1 year old and very puppyish still - his owner got a ban by the RSPCA and was going to pass this lad on all over the place, moving him from mate to mate until his ban was up. I managed to get him signed over to me and he started his new life as a couch potato. :2thumb: He was a Bull x Greyhound and HUGE.



very very nice dog lookes like a 5/8 3/8


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

he had lots of greyhound in him but when i went to collect him i took a bog standard greyhound collar with me, would hardly fit round his neck it was that chunky! - had it on the last hole, and it wasnt a small collar either! 
He was a really tall muscly boy - soft as s:censor:t though and wouldnt chase for toffee - or would but only wanted to play. :lol2: Went to a rescue in Warrington and took nearly a year to get a home... no one wanted him can you believe! :whip:


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.
She's a very soppy dog, and terrified of everything when we're out of the house. She absolutely hates walks (although she still gets 2 a day!) and will bark very defensively if a white van stops outside our house......not helpful when our next door neighbours are builders!
She was very underweight and her coat was a mess when we got her last Feb but she's come on in leaps and bounds. When we got her home she went straight to her bed and wouldn't come out of the corner on her own for 2 days. We had to put her on a lead to take her to eat, drink and go the toilet. Now we have a muddy figure of 8 on the lawn where you can't keep her still! Lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's our 12 1/2 year old Lurcher (Collie/Whippet), more Collie than anything though. Pic taken a few years ago, not got any recent ones.










Here's our Brindle doing a Kangaroo impression.










White & Fawn trying to copy the Brindle.










My White & Black on her bench at Crufts this year.










Last but not least our beautiful BIG Black Boy.


----------

